

Free Idea: Calcul.at/or (Giving Away My App/Startup Ideas) - dariusmonsef
http://eurekaput.com/free-idea-calculator-a-simple-natural-languag
I just started posting my ideas... feedback is always appreciated. Hopefully this community of hackers will find inspiration in something I post and make it happen.<p>(I'm a YC funded startup founder with a ton of ideas and little time for side projects... so rather than file ideas way in notebooks... I'm posting them online and giving them away. Some are small app ideas, some full on "startup" ideas and some fall somewhere else in the creative landscape. No need to steal these ideas, I'm giving you permission to take them. Good luck!)
======
ryanwaggoner
I'm not sure I'm a huge fan of this particular app idea, but I'm really
impressed by your willingness to give your ideas away, complete with logos and
domain names (assuming a prototype is built). I tend to hold on to ideas too
tightly in case I want to do them down the road. You've given me something to
think about :)

~~~
dariusmonsef
Valid opinion on this idea... by far not my best. But a place to start. I'm
finding the whole process quite therapeutic. Maybe along the same lines of
monks who make sand mandalas.

Will have to post some of my best / favorite ideas as a real challenge.

------
mikexstudios
This app would be ridiculously easy to build if Wolfram Alpha allowed people
to use their API without donating some organs. Essentially, just perform the
calculations with the Wolfram Alpha API and keep history on "calcul.at"'s
server side.

Problem is that WA would probably never let you use their API like that since
it competes with Mathematica.

------
vlad
Computations generated from large datasets to answer user-submitted queries
interpreted via natural language processing techniques displayed in a helpful
and clear way? Try <http://WolframAlpha.com>. Mobile phone support? Check out
their web or native iPhone and iPad apps.

------
yumraj
A comment to the above site, by 'tlianza', mentioned <http://instacalc.com>
which I found to be pretty impressive.

I didn't know it existed but am pretty sure I'll be using it.

~~~
kalid
Hey, thanks for the mention! I developed instacalc a while back and am
planning on doing some updates. Feedback is always welcome
(kalid.azad@gmail.com).

~~~
wazoox
Do you know the application qalculate? It's fantastic, but X11 only. However
it's by far the most feature complete calculator I ever saw.

------
threepointone
relevant - Soulver <http://www.acqualia.com/soulver/>

~~~
jcromartie
Yes, this is a really great app. Based on GNU bc, too. The iPad version is
exactly what I have wanted for doing basic math on the device.

------
kirpekar
Google Calculator and Wolfram Alpha are good enough for me.

------
DrSprout
Is there a drop-in open source library that basically does Google-like
calculations, including conversions? It's one of those things that Google does
so well I don't really feel compelled to do myself, but really feel like I
should have a tool for because it's not something you _need_ a massive server
farm for.

~~~
roryokane
I'm not sure if it's open source, but there's a command-line tool that came
with my Mac that may also be on your machine to do unit conversions. It's
called "units". Even if you don't want to call it directly, you may be able to
use the conversion table files that are stored somewhere for it to use. As for
calculations, if they are basic, interpreting the calculation as Ruby or
Python code might work, though it risks the user entering something more
dangerous that might need to be checked for.

